# απαρτίωση = integration



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2009)

Η _απαρτίωση_ είναι μια λέξη με πάνω από 1000 ευρήματα, την οποία δεν βρήκα ούτε σε παλιά μεγάλα λεξικά (Δημητράκος, Πρωίας), ούτε σε σύγχρονα. Έχετε κάπου τον ορισμό της; Διαφέρει σημασιακά από την _απάρτιση_; Και καμιά ιδέα για το πώς προέκυψε;


----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2009)

Επειδή ξέρω την _απαρτίωση _ως μετάφραση του integration (π.χ. στην ψυχολογία) βλέπω ότι μπορεί να σχηματίζεται από το _από _που δηλώνει το τέλος, την ολοκλήρωση της ενέργειας που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη ή τη μεταβολή του αντικειμένου στην κατάσταση που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη (δηλ. σημασίες 3 ή 5 στο ΛΚΝ) + _αρτίωση _από το _άρτιος_ (integer). Αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα για την ιστορία της λέξης.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2009)

Επειδή ανέφερα στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση τη λέξη _απάρτιση_ χωρίς να δώσω ορισμό (δεν την είδα να λημματογραφείται σε σύγχρονα λεξικά), τον δίνω τώρα:

*απάρτιση* κ. *απαρτισμός* κ. *απάρτισμα* 1. η πράξη και το αποτέλεσμα του _απαρτίζω_, το απαρτίζειν, ολοκλήρωση, τελείωση || αποτέλεση, συμπλήρωση, καταρτισμός, σχηματισμός, συντέλεση, συγκρότηση 2. [...]

Ομολογώ πάντως πως δυσκολεύομαι να διακρίνω πού ακριβώς διαφοροποιείται η χρήση στην ψυχολογία από τη σημασία της λέξης _απάρτιση_ στη γενική γλώσσα. Άσε που το πρόθημα απ(ο)- έχει και αρνητική σημασία σε ορισμένες χρήσεις (πρβλ _αποβιομηχάνιση_, _αποσυναρμολόγηση_ κλπ), που εμένα τουλάχιστον με κάνει να κοντοστέκομαι αν εδώ _από+αρτίωση_ σημαίνει τελικά ότι την επιτυγχάνουμε την αρτίωση ή την αποδομούμε.


----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2009)

Στην ψυχολογία την έχω δει εγώ ως όρο, υποθέτω ότι χρησιμοποιείται κι αλλού. Αντίθετα, προσωπικά δεν έχω συναντήσει την _απάρτιση_. Αυτό, βέβαια, δε λέει και τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Μικρή ευθύνη για τη διάδοση του όρου πρέπει να έχει και το _Penguin-Hellenews_, που στο λήμμα *integration* γράφει, μεταξύ άλλων, «(ψυχολ.) ψυχοσωματική απαρτίωση», που σημαίνει ότι ο όρος ήταν ήδη καταγεγραμμένος σε ειδικά λεξικά ή κείμενα του 1974.

Για το σχηματισμό της λέξης δεν χρειάζεται πολλή φιλοσοφία. Δεν τους άρεσε η _απάρτιση_, αν κοίταξαν σε λεξικό, επειδή συνδέεται με το _απαρτίζω_, που δεν έχει τη σημασία του «ολοκληρώνω -ομαι» (ενώ κάποια «απαρτιώνονται» κυκλοφορούν λόγω... _απαρτίωσης_). Ο σχηματισμός _απαρτίωση_ δεν έχει πρόβλημα· δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από την _απαλλοτρίωση_ ή την _αποχαύνωση_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2010)

Το _*απάρτιο*_ (= μικρότερη τεχνική μονάδα υποδιαίρεσης ενός συστήματος, part) το πρωτοείδα εδώ. Συνδέεται γλωσσικά με την απάρτιση και πώς; Δεν θα ήταν τότε πιο σωστό το *απάρτισμα; Ή είναι σύνθεση του από+άρτιο; Δεν θα ήταν τότε πιο σωστό το *υπάρτιο;


----------



## Themis (Aug 4, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την Άνεφ και τον Νίκελ. Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει καθόλου να συνδέουμε την απαρτίωση με το απαρτίζω. Πρόκειται για νεοπαγή λόγιο σχηματισμό, που προέκυψε από την έλλειψη προφανούς μετάφρασης για το integration και νοείται σαν ρήμα που παράγεται από το άρτιος (άρα παραλλαγή της αρτίωσης με επιτατικό "από", κατά το πληρωμή/ αποπληρωμή). Το "από" νομίζω ότι απλώς θεωρήθηκε πιο εύηχο, ότι ίσως κάνει τη λέξη λιγότερο δύσπεπτη. Ας μην ξεχνάμε το αμαρτωλό παρελθόν της "ολοκλήρωσης" με τη σχιζοειδή προσωπικότητα (περάτωση/ συσσωμάτωση). Εναλλακτικά χρησιμοποιήθηκε και η ακεραίωση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το _*απάρτιο*_ (= μικρότερη τεχνική μονάδα υποδιαίρεσης ενός συστήματος, part) το πρωτοείδα εδώ. Συνδέεται γλωσσικά με την απάρτιση και πώς; Δεν θα ήταν τότε πιο σωστό το *απάρτισμα; Ή είναι σύνθεση του από+άρτιο; Δεν θα ήταν τότε πιο σωστό το *υπάρτιο;


Για τη χρήση τής λέξης βλ. εδώ: http://www.altavista.com/web/result...&q=απάρτια+OR+απάρτιο+OR+απαρτίων&kgs=0&kls=0.

Λέξη _*απάρτιο*_ υπήρχε στην ελληνιστική εποχή, αλλά είχε διαφορετική σημασία (συγκεκριμένα σήμαινε "δημοπρασία" και προερχόταν από τη λ. _απαρτία_, της οποίας μία σημασία ήταν "πώληση που γίνεται δημόσια· δημοπρασία"). Η ίδια η λ. _*απαρτία*_ (αρχική σημασία: "οικοσκευή· σύνολο λαφύρων") δεν προέρχεται ετυμολογικά από το ρ. _απαρτίζω_ (παρασυνδέθηκε όμως με αυτό και η παρετυμολόγηση έδωσε ήδη από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους στη λέξη και τη σημασία "απαρτισμός· πληρότητα"), αλλά από το ρ. _απαίρω_ (_από_ + _αίρω_), το οποίο σημαίνει "σηκώνω και παίρνω" (να σημειωθεί, ωστόσο, ότι η 2η έκδ. τού ΛΝΕΓ δίνει για τη λ. _απαρτία_ σφαλερό έτυμον το _από_ + _άρτιος_) και μας έχει δώσει λέξεις όπως η _άπαρση_.

Η λ. _*απάρτισμα*_ (για την οποία ρωτάς) είναι συνώνυμη με τις λ. _απάρτιση_ κ. _απαρτισμός _(βλ. ανάρτηση #3 ανωτέρω), και δηλώνει την πράξη και το αποτέλεσμα του _απαρτίζω_. Μια άλλη λέξη που θα μπορούσε ίσως να παίζει είναι το *απάρτημα*, το οποίο λημματογραφείται στον Δημητράκο με την (προερχόμενη από το ρ. _απαρτώ_ "κρεμώ· αναρτώ", κι άσχετη με το ρ. _απαρτίζω_) σημασία "κρεμαστό (κόσμημα)".

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η λ. _απάρτιο_ αποτελεί νεοπαγή λόγιο σχηματισμό (όπως σχολίασε παραπάνω και ο Themis για τη λ. _απαρτίωση_) από το ρ. _απαρτίζω_ "συνιστώ· αποτελώ· συγκροτώ" κατ' αναλογία (αλλά με αντίστροφη λογική) προς το ζεύγος _ακοντίζω - ακόντιο_ (οπότε κ. _απαρτίζω - απάρτιο_) κ.ά., και εκμεταλλευόμενο την οπτική και ακουστική εγγύτητα με τον αντίστοιχο αγγλ. όρο _part_ (το οποίο προέρχεται από το λατ. _pars_ "κομμάτι· μέρος· τμήμα· μερίδιο", συγγενές τού επίσης λατ. _portio_ > αγγλ. _portion_). Στον Valpy το λατ. _pars_ ανάγεται στο _πέπαρται_ (παρακ. τού ρ. _πείρω_, για το οποίο βλ. λ. _πόρος_, _περόνη_, _πόρπη_), ενώ επίσης αναφέρονται το _πάρσος_ "κλάσμα" από τον Ησύχιο και η λ. _φάρσος_ "κάθε αποχωρισμένο, αποκομμένο μέρος· τεμάχιο" (έτσι και στον Δημητράκο, όπου επίσης λημματογραφείται κ. υποκορ. _φαρσίο_ "κομματάκι")· το δε λατ. _portio_ το ανάγει και πάλι στο ρ. _πείρω_ (μέσω του _πέπορται_, αυτήν τη φορά). Πάντως το ΕΛΝΕΓ, όπως και τα έγκριτα λεξικά της αγγλικής, αποφεύγει να δώσει κάποιο έτυμον (ή ΠΙΕ ρίζα) για το λατ. _pars_.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Λέξη _*απάρτιο*_ υπήρχε στην ελληνιστική εποχή, αλλά είχε διαφορετική σημασία (συγκεκριμένα σήμαινε "δημοπρασία" και προερχόταν από τη λ. _απαρτία_, της οποίας μία σημασία ήταν "πώληση που γίνεται δημόσια· δημοπρασία"). Η ίδια η λ. _*απαρτία*_ (αρχική σημασία: "οικοσκευή· σύνολο λαφύρων") δεν προέρχεται ετυμολογικά από το ρ. _απαρτίζω_ (παρασυνδέθηκε όμως με αυτό και η παρετυμολόγηση έδωσε ήδη από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους στη λέξη και τη σημασία "απαρτισμός· πληρότητα"), αλλά από το ρ. _απαίρω_ (_από_ + _αίρω_), το οποίο σημαίνει "σηκώνω και παίρνω"



Τα έπιπλα στα γαλλικά και αγγλικά λέγονται *meubles* και *mobilia* αντίστοιχα. Η σύνδεσή τους με το απάρτιο(<από+αίρω)-οικοσκευή είναι για μένα προφανής. Το δανειστήκαμε εμείς από τους φράγκους ή το αντίστροφο; Βρήκα το *απαρτία* στον Ησύχιο (<ἀπαρτία>· τὰ ἔπιπλα) κάτι που ίσως δείχνει ότι εμείς το δώσαμε σ' αυτούς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2010)

Με έχεις μπερδέψει. Έχουμε διάφορες λέξεις σε ρομανικές γλώσσες από το λατινικό _mobilis_ «κινητός». Το γαλλικό _meubles_ «έπιπλα» είναι μια απ' αυτές και το αγγλικό _mobile_ είναι μια άλλη (για _mobilia_ δεν έχω ιδέα). Αλλά εννοείς ότι υπάρχει σημασιολογικό δάνειο; Ποια ακριβώς σχέση μπορεί να έχει η _σκευή_, η _αποσκευή_ ή η _απαρτία_ με το _mobilis_;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με έχεις μπερδέψει. Έχουμε διάφορες λέξεις σε ρομανικές γλώσσες από το λατινικό _mobilis_ «κινητός». Το γαλλικό _meubles_ «έπιπλα» είναι μια απ' αυτές και το αγγλικό _mobile_ είναι μια άλλη (για _mobilia_ δεν έχω ιδέα). Αλλά εννοείς ότι υπάρχει σημασιολογικό δάνειο; Ποια ακριβώς σχέση μπορεί να έχει η _σκευή_, η _αποσκευή_ ή η _απαρτία_ με το _mobilis_;



Ακριβώς αυτό. Τα έπιπλα είναι αυτά που τα μετακινούμε (mobilia), που τα παίρνουμε μαζί μας (από+αίρω>απάρτιο). Κάπου υπάρχει μια μεταφορά όρου, ένα δάνειο από την ελληνική στην λατινική γλώσσα ή το αντίστροφο. Η σκέψη αυτή μου ήρθε αυτόματα όταν διάβασα ένα σχετικό απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του Μπιλ Μπράισον :"At Home" που ανάμεσα σε άλλα γράφει για τις μικρές ιστορίες των κοινών αντικειμένων που έχουμε στα σπίτια μας


----------

